# Game 75:Official Houston @ Golden State GAME THREAD. 4/05. 9:30 CDT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*



*ROCKETS* Starting lineup:




































*BENCH*








*





















Leaders:

PPG - Tracy McGrady 25.3
RPG - Yao Ming 8.3
APG - Tracy McGrady 5.7

*WARRIORS* Starting lineup: 




































*BENCH*






















Leaders:

PPG - Jason Richardson 22.1
RPG - Troy Murphy 11.1
APG - Baron Davis 7.5


Well...the last time we played this team, Zarko Cabarkapa and Michael Pietrus KILLED us, so when they come in, they'll be seeing red (well, of course they will, the Rockets wear red). Our rotation (defense, that is) has to get better against this team. Baron Davis has been playing better since the last time we saw them 2 weeks ago. Also, no Howard here like the last time, in which he was money against the Warriors.

The Rockets HAVE to shoot well...we can't play in the 70s against this team, or this will be loss #3 in a row. T-Mac is banged up,Yao is banged up, Sura is banged up, Wesley is building a mansion with bricks, along with James and Barry is hurt (likely out), so SOMETHING has to go right, huh? If we can get back to shooting well, I'm sure we win this game....regardless, the Warriors are going to make us work hard for this one.

Rockets 93
Warriors 87


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

The Warriors are clicking on all cylinders and the Rockets, well, aren't. Houston will have a tough time guarding Baron Davis, and Murphy will have a monster night on the glass. Warriors win.

GS - 96
HOU - 84


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hope the GT switcharoo works, excellent game thread ThaShark. 

Bowen should start at the three with Wesley on the bench, because Wesley is becoming a black hole on offense. Plus, we need a guy like Bowen to chase Cabarkapa all over the court. If Davis gets off to a hot start, then I don't mind bringing Wesley in to guard Davis and keeping Sura on the bench. 

If we can stop Murphy from dominating the boards, guard the perimeter and get Yao more than 16 shots it should be a win.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Rockets should win because ThaShark316 is creating the Game Thread. About time Rockets redeem themselves. McGrady and the role players should step up. I bet Warriors are going to double team Yao and McGrady, so Sura, James, Wesley,Bowen and Padgett have to step up to hit the wide open shots.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i pridict a huge win. we should dominate the boards. we can play well and match up well against the warriors. tmac should do well against j-rich and yao should b fine. the only thing is that the pg spot is a little wry baron will have his way against the depleted sura. james should get lots of minutes.
111 rox
105 warriors
star player yao


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rockets role players, STOP TAKING SO MANY SHOTS. Yao needs to come up big. I don't see the Rockets getting out of their shooting slump anytime soon. If they don't get going again tomorrow, I'm going to have to assume it carries through the rest of the season and lose all hope for doing anything in the postseason (if we even get there).


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*SUNS, JIMMY JACKSON:*
"We didn't think that Ryan (Bowen) could make enough jump shots to beat us. Our game plan was to stop Tracy (McGrady) and Yao (Ming) and we knew it would leave open shots." 

*SUNS, JOE JOHNSON:*
"Our defense really played well and we helped out defensively on both Tracy (McGRady) and Yao (Ming). We contested every shot and I got good help from my teammates." 

*SUNS, SHAWN MARION:*
"Before the game the coaches told me to play half on Yao (Ming) and half on my man. We played great defense on Tracy (McGrady). We were trapping him to get the ball out of his hands and then tried to keep him from getting the ball back." 

*Well, the above quotes tell us a lot about what other teams will do when they play against Rockets. They are going to defend our star players tightly, double or even triple and dare our other shooters to shoot. Role players, please do your part and take up the challenge.*


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors Board Game Thread and Prediction Game. Win 500 Points!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Love to see Rockets win with Yao doing something as spectacular as what he did below.*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:

Warriors 92
-
Rockets 79

:whoknows: I think the Warriors are one of the hottest teams right now!


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Screw it, I'm saying rockets blowout.

Rockets 115
Warriors 80

The rockets defense has been playing well these past few games. The offense has to wake up at some point and I'm saying it's this game.

BTW what's the count on J-Ho's return from injury? A little under 2 weeks if all goes well?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> *SUNS, JIMMY JACKSON:*
> "We didn't think that Ryan (Bowen) could make enough jump shots to beat us. Our game plan was to stop Tracy (McGrady) and Yao (Ming) and we knew it would leave open shots."
> 
> *SUNS, JOE JOHNSON:*
> ...


LOL Look at the Suns try to convince themselves they played defense. They had a horrible shooting night, and they didn't stop Yao, Yao was doing great until Yao stopped Yao by getting tired. McGrady is beat up and was double teamed, but left shooters wide open. The ONLY reason we lost was because the shooters wouldnt make their shots. They had open looks.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

ThaShark316, you have somehow put a *** between the pictures of jon barry and ryan bowen!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Rickbarry said:


> Screw it, I'm saying rockets blowout.
> 
> Rockets 115
> Warriors 80
> ...


Rockets blow out the Warriors when Golden State is on such a streak? And you claim Rick Barry's name?

Warriors 98
Rockets 91

You ought to be ashamed of yourself, 'Rickbarry'.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> ThaShark316, you have somehow put a *** between the pictures of jon barry and ryan bowen!


Barry was questionable before... now it's been confirmed he will be out for tonight's game.



bruindre said:


> Rockets blow out the Warriors when Golden State is on such a streak? And you claim Rick Barry's name?
> 
> You ought to be ashamed of yourself, 'Rickbarry'.


You do know that Barry also played for the Rockets?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Warriors in a blow-out


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> You do know that Barry also played for the Rockets?


:greatjob:


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Barry was questionable before... now it's been confirmed he will be out for tonight's game.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Barry also played for the Rockets?


Yeah, and Willie Mays also played for the Mets, and Dominique Wilkins also played for the Spurs (AND Clippers)....

Did you know that Rick Barry won a CHAMPIONSHIP with the Warriors?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Warriors in a blow-out





Yao Mania said:


> why r our female posters so pessimistic?


:wink:


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Rockets blow out the Warriors when Golden State is on such a streak? And you claim Rick Barry's name?
> 
> Warriors 98
> Rockets 91
> ...


Why should I be ashamed of myself? I'm a rockets fan who just happens to like Rick Barry. I can choose whomever I wish to win this game no matter who has a better "streak". Thanks for the lecture tho. You've changed my life.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If Rockets come out lethargic and bricking again tonight, all hope for the season is lost. Rockets need to show that the slump was just a slump, not the end. Hate to be so negative but I'm being real here.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i miss j-ho


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sura bumped into Montgomery... now he just pushed off one of our own assistant coaches. This guy is quickly turning into a Vernon Maxwell type temper tantrum thrower. <-- Tongue twister.

Golden State 53
Houston 50

Half

McGrady: 18 pts, 8-16 FG
Sura: 9 pts, 4 reb
Yao: 8 pts, 5 reb


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Sura bumped into *Montgomery*... now he just pushed off one of our own assistant coaches. This guy is quickly turning into a Vernon Maxwell type temper tantrum thrower. <-- Tongue twister.


:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Baron Davis and Tracy McGrady are going back and forth... what a game!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Our role players shooting is still very cold. Someone please bring it out of the fridge.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Offensively I think we are fine with Yao having his way in the post and McGrady getting to the basket at will... but we are struggling to make any kind of defensive stops. Doesn't help when Golden State is on fire.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is ridiculous... Golden State is hitting each and every shot they take even if it is 3-4 ft behind the 3 point line.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

That is what you call hot shooting. That is why Warriors are hot at the moment.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Its obvious why the Warriors are up 10 right now.

coughFREETHROWScough


LMAO @ 24-31 to 14-14


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

How many more open three's can Wesley miss?

Fisher just finished us off.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Baron Davis with a new career high.

Great games from Yao, TMac and Sura tonight, especially McGrady with his weak knees and rebounding from some poor showings. Even if our role players were hitting their shots, I doubt we could have beaten this red hot Warrior team. It was one of those nights for them...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Its over. Shooting improved somewhat. Wesley can't stop bricking. I'd rather see Mutombo shoot the 3 at this point than Wesley.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Wesley is cold in shooting and yet he is shooting more than Yao.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, Bob Sura was just checking out the hot blonde cheerleader and talking to her about Moochie, they had a little discussion about her. :rofl:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I hate wasting big performances from McGrady, 40 points for him so far tonight.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Waste of his precious energy and health.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I dont understand that quick foul. It's a 2 possession game with 1:02 left.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao has blocked JRich on two alley oop passes, he's really had a great game tonight despite the constant doubling.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

TMac and Yao both with phenomenal games. So how do you lose? Role players who can't remember how to shoot a basketball.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

See what happen when Wesley stop shooting brick and let Yao or McGrady take over. He should have done that earlier. We might even win.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Memphis, who is in the 8th spot right now, only has *2* more losses than we do. We need Wesley and James to shake out of this slump FAST, or get Juwan back on the floor (I hear he is walking alright), or we will drop right out of the playoffs.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rockets did everything right for the most part. They didn't even miss a free throw. Except rebounding. And defense. only 5 rebounds total! 15 turnovers as well. These three factors show lack of effort, probably from being tired and old.

Box Score Analysis

Rockets shot well, except for 2 guys. James (on the 3) and Wesley.

Wesley: 3-13 FG (23.1%); 1-6 3PT (16.6%)
James 5-10 (50%); 1-4 3PT (25%)

Everyone else was shooting above 50%. There is no excuse for Wesley to be shooting 16 freaking percent from the arch. 23% from the field. That is deplorable.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Even though it was a loss it was a big improvement over what we've seen. If James and Wesley get out of their slump we can start winning again. I am just frustrated by the lack of effort(excludes yao and mcgrady. both are beat up and exhausted but gave great effort and tmac attacked the basket as best he could) and focus at this critical point in the season. Why blow all your season's hard work in the last 10 games? The last thing we want is a poor playoff showing or none at all.. do we really want to go through another roster (and maybe coach) shakeup?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

the baron has done you in.


----------



## ljt (May 24, 2003)

refs screwed us!FTA:Houston19 vs GSW 41.that's the difference!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> "We just didn't have the defensive intensity we normally have," McGrady said. "Tonight was very poor on the defensive end. Offensively, we were OK, but we didn't show up on the defensive end. They hit tough shots. It happens. It's the NBA. Crazy things happen in this league. But we've still got to buckle down and play defense."


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3121055


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey ThaShark316,
Are you going to try your luck again with the Game Thread or someone would like to? I really hope someone can create a Game Thread on Rockets win. Anybody, or ThaShark316 would you like to try again?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Memphis, who is in the 8th spot right now, only has *2* more losses than we do. We need Wesley and James to shake out of this slump FAST, or get Juwan back on the floor (I hear he is walking alright), or we will drop right out of the playoffs.


A
ctually Memphis has 1 fewer loss, but it's not important how many fewer losses you have than the 8th seed; it's the 9th seed that's important, at least for just being IN the playoffs. The 4 loss cushion over Minnesota is pretty solid.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Hey ThaShark316,
> Are you going to try your luck again with the Game Thread or someone would like to? I really hope someone can create a Game Thread on Rockets win. Anybody, or ThaShark316 would you like to try again?



I'll do it again...cuz as you can see...we shot better today.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron Davis KILLED Houston! Nice battle with T-Mac!


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Baron Davis KILLED Houston! Nice battle with T-Mac!


I think the top two players cancel out. Warriors' role players win the game and our role players are in shooting slump. The FT played a large part in Rockets loss.


----------

